# Mocha has hypothyroidism



## Miyuuki (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My fluff, Mocha has recently been diagnosed with hypothyroidism. I was wondering if anyone here has a dog with hypothyroidism? I would like to know how you dealt with it, what other tests did the vet do on your dog, etc. I know the vet does the T4 test, but are there other tests to confirm that it is definitely hypothyroidism? I read somewhere on the internet that a low T4 level does not necessarily mean the dog is hypothyroid but could be something else. 

Mocha initially had a full blood count and the results came back showing low white blood cells, his liver was slightly high and cholesterol was extremely high. With these results, the vet told me Mocha could have liver or gallbladder disease and/or hypothyroidism. So he had to go in for an abdominal ultrasound and T4 test. The results came back showing a slightly enlarged liver, thick substance in the gallbladder and total T4 was low. 

Does this actually mean he definitely has hypothyroidism? Or should i ask the vet to do more conclusive tests? What other tests can be done? I do not want to treat Mocha until i know for sure that he has hypothyroidism. If i was to treat him, but in the end find out that he is not hypothyroid, would the treatment be fatal? Does the treatment have any side effects?

I apologise for all the questions as i don't know much about the disease, tests and treatment. It would be greatly appreciated if you could help me. Thank you


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's an article by web MD. It does seem that there are different tests to determine if it is hypothyroidism. 
Hypothyroidism in Dogs: Symptoms and Treatment
I would want to be sure before I did treatment.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry I can't help you with your question. I am sure some one here will respond. But your girl is super cute! Love her name too, I have a friend with a long hair chiuahua named Mocha.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

My dog Molly was diagnosed with hypothyroidism when she was about 5 years old, and she was on medication for her whole life. (She lived to be 15). We tested her every year to be sure her levels were okay.

My understanding is that hypothyroidism is overdiagnosed often because a "full" thyroid panel is not done. Just testing T4 is not sufficient. You need to have a full panel done, which includes "free T4" and T3. You should definitely ask your vet to do this, or go to a different vet or animal hospital. Here is the US, an expert in testing for hypothyroidism is Dr. Jean Dodds. Her company does testing, and you can ship internationally. Here is her website which has info about the full thyroid panel:
Thyroid Testing
But, any animal hospital should be able to do the full thyroid panel.


The medicine given for hypothyroidism, thyroxine (Soloxine), is a replacement for the thyroid hormone that is low, and once a dog starts taking it, it sort of takes over for the thyroid. As a result, the dog always needs to take the medicine. So you want to be very careful about giving it unless you have a definite diagosis. I would definitely ask for the full thyroid panel before starting this medicine.


Here is another article with some general info that might help:
Help for Canines With Hypothyroidism - Whole Dog Journal Article

Does Mocha have any signs of hypothyroidism, like being lethargic, or obesity?
Did the vet say what the thick substance in the gall bladder was? Hopefully nothing to be concerned about.
I hope Mocha is feeling okay.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Two of the Maltese I have fostered have been hypothyroid. They were middle aged (or older) and showed obvious signs from the outside--Lethargy, obesity, poor hair coat, skin problems--little sores but mainly blackhead-looking spots on the body, especially the belly. One of these dogs, we found out, had been diagnosed with hypothyroidism several years before we got her. So all of these might not show up right away.

Does your dog show any of these signs?

If your vet and you are unsure about the diagnosis, the other test might be a good idea and maybe a second opinion.

Good luck! I would love to show you a before and after picture of my most recent treated rescue, so you can see the difference.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Just adding--back in the 1980s, a little terrier I had was diagnosed with "sludge" in her gallbladder. It had not formed stones yet, but the vet thought the "sludge" was causing problems. She was treated with a medicine to dissolve the sludge. I don't know if it is still in use, so I hesitate to mention its name without checking further.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am not able to answer your questions, But want to show support to you and your little one!!! BIG HUGS!!!!


----------



## Miyuuki (Jan 29, 2013)

I really appreciate all the replies i have gotten so far, thank you! 

Yes, Mocha has most of the symptoms of hypothyroidism. That is why i took him to the vet in the beginning. He has gained almost 1kg in 6 months despite feeding the same amount of food, his hair is thinning out all over (especially on his back towards his tail), his skin has changed (dark pigmentation, small scabs, blackheads), he sleeps all the time and he used to be able to jump up onto my bed but now he can't. It breaks my heart to see him like this 

I will ask the vet about what Kathleen mentioned with the full thyroid panel and ask about the thick substance in his gallbladder. It was difficult to understand the vet because she told me the results via phone and it was hard to catch everything she said. If he has been tested for the full panel and it shows low levels, so is it definite that he has hypothyroidism and i can proceed with treatment?

Once again thank you for everyone's love and concern!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Those symptoms sure sound like hypothyroidism to me! And he is probably about the right age for it to show up. 

You might talk with the vet about whether the vet feels further testing is necessary. If symptoms are clear, you might just want to start with the supplementation and watch to see if there is improvement. The improvement can begin to be noticeable quickly, especially in behavior. If he in fact is NOT hypothyroid, I don't think that taking the supplement permanently shuts down the body's own thyroid production, but if you take the dog off the supplement it would then take a while for the body to start producing it again.

But I am not sure how that interacts with the gallbladder issue.

And I don't have formal training in medicine, veterinary or otherwise, so I'm just making suggestions based on my own experience as a lay person. 

Good luck, and I hope you get him back to glowing good heath!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's another article I like, if you care to read another.  01 Hypothyroidism in Dogs - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------



## Miyuuki (Jan 29, 2013)

I have spoken to the vet and they have confirmed that Mocha has hypothyroidism. He has been taking thyroxine sodium tablets 100ug for just over 2 weeks now. He takes 1 and a half tablets every 12 hours. He is no longer tired (very active now) and has lost some weight. 

However, i have realised in the past week or so he has been scratching a lot, particularly his neck, head, face region and also the sides and underarms and has been urinating more often. Any ideas on what might be causing this?


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

My Bailey has hypothyroidism. She was diagnosed in March and has been on medication and doing very well on it. Our vet did blood work when we went in for our yearly checkup and then ordered another to test specifically for it. She started her medication in March and went back for more blood work the end of April to see how the medication was doing. He increased her medication and we will go back for another testing the end of June. Since she has been on her medication I have noticed that she does have more energy and she has lost a pound.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Mocha but at least it's treatable. I don't know anything about that ailment at all. Wondering if the meds are causing the scratching. See if you can find side effects of it on the web and talk to your vet about it.:grouphug:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I never noticed any particular new or excessive scratching when my 2 fosters were treated for hypothyroidism. But there were other changes in their skin, especially the first one who had lots of old skin start coming off, like extreme dandruff or maybe a sunburn peel, apparenty because new skin started "turning over". But that was primarily on her back and sides.

I might guess that itching could be some kind of allergy from grasses or maybe insect bites that have set something off. It's that time of year for both, where I live! 

I'm not sure about the increased urination. 

Probably a call to your vet is a good idea. 

I'm glad to hear about the increased energy!


----------



## Miyuuki (Jan 29, 2013)

The past few days I have also noticed that mocha has dry flaky skin. The flaky skin is mainly on his neck/head, sides and back. Hopefully this is just his skin regenerating and not something too serious. However he is still itching and upon examining his skin I saw a few red areas where he had been scratching.

I am also concerned about his increased water intake and urination. I read on the Internet that too much thyroxine can cause hyperthyroidism. The symptoms of hyperthyroidism is increased thirst and urination, weight loss, hyperactivity, basically the opposite of hypothyroidism. Maybe he is becoming hyperthyroid?

He will be going back to the vet in about 11 days after the course of his first month on medication but should I back earlier? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I would call the vet and ask. They may want to test him sooner to see if they need to adjust the dose.
How much does Mocha weigh? My Molly was 10 lbs. and she would take 1/2 of a 100 ug tablet every 12 hours, so 1/3 of the dose that Mocha is taking. It is probably adjusted for weight and thyroid levels, and I think they also give a higher dose at the beginning, but it might be worth asking the vet about the dose. Maybe he is getting a little too much.
I hope he is doing better soon!


----------



## Miyuuki (Jan 29, 2013)

When mocha first started he weighed 15 lbs. After 3 weeks on medication he is now just over 13 lbs. I give him 1.5 of the 100 ug tablets (total 150 ug) every 12 hours.

I also forgot to mention that he has been vomiting. He vomited once on the 24th, once on the 26th of may and twice yesterday. 

I have just called the vet and waiting for her to call back.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad you called the vet... these symptoms need to be addressed. Will be praying for Mocha!...and checking back.


----------



## Miyuuki (Jan 29, 2013)

mss said:


> I never noticed any particular new or excessive scratching when my 2 fosters were treated for hypothyroidism. But there were other changes in their skin, especially the first one who had lots of old skin start coming off, like extreme dandruff or maybe a sunburn peel, apparenty because new skin started "turning over". But that was primarily on her back and sides.


mss, what happened to the skin on your dog? Did your dog's skin get better? What did your vet say about it? Mocha's skin is also peeling. It is kind of scaring me at the moment because i have never seen his skin this dry and flaky like sunburn peel.

I spoke to my vet and she believes that the vomiting and itching is not due to the medication. She told me to continue the same dose and not to worry as i will be taking him back on the 15th for a check up. The only thing she said was if Mocha loses his appetite then i should take him back to see her earlier.


----------

